# Have you donated to Ken Rockwell?



## slackercruster (Jul 26, 2012)

Have you donated to Ken Rockwell?


----------



## rexbobcat (Jul 26, 2012)

I thought it was kind of considered a rite of passage in the photography world.

Everyone has to do it at least once


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 26, 2012)

Hell no... anyone that begs for money, basically get ignored! Only good thing I ever got off his site, was what he said about the Tokina 100 macro. THAT he was right about! The rest... whatever!


----------



## table1349 (Jul 26, 2012)

I would have voted in your little poll, but you didn't have *" ARE YOU F#&#8364;?!&? CRAZY? H£!! NO!!!"*


----------



## KenC (Jul 26, 2012)

Who's Ken Rockwell?


----------



## unpopular (Jul 26, 2012)

Unlike Rockwell, I offer good advice and sound opinions. Plus I don't believe in aliens.


----------



## KenC (Jul 26, 2012)

Now someone will have to start another poll.


----------



## unpopular (Jul 26, 2012)

LMAO.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 26, 2012)

gryphonslair99 said:


> I would have voted in your little poll, but you didn't have *" ARE YOU F#&#8364;?!&? CRAZY? H£!! NO!!!"*



^^  X100,000,000 to infinity and away!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 26, 2012)

unpopular said:


> Unlike Rockwell, I offer good advice and sound opinions. Plus I don't believe in aliens.




I tried to click on it... have a spare $100 I was going to donate... but it didn't go anywhere!  Too late now, I spent it on something useful instead! ( kitty litter!)     lol!


----------



## Designer (Jul 26, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> Hell no... anyone that begs for money, basically get ignored! Only good thing I ever got off his site, was what he said about the Tokina 100 macro. THAT he was right about! The rest... whatever!



I still have not heard what is so bad about his website.  I have read many reviews and obtained greater understanding of certain items.  I haven't sent money yet, but I was thinking that since he has saved me money, I could share some with him.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 26, 2012)

He is very biased! He has some good reviews / articles... but some seem to be made up on the spot. He even indicates in his "about" (or somewhere) that it is not totally factual. His photography is sub-par, and yet he tries to come off as an expert on everything... and I hate the PLEASE DONATE TO MY STARVING CHILDREN BS! He is very good at marketing is website.. which is full of not so great or accurate content.

There should be a list of guidelines for Noobs:

#1 Don't forget to remove the Lens Cap!
#2 Flash and Reflectors are a good idea!
#3 Don't believe everything Ken Rockwell says!
#4 Don't shoot wide open all the time for "Good Bokeh"!

etc...


----------



## o hey tyler (Jul 26, 2012)

cgipson1 said:
			
		

> I tried to click on it... have a spare $100 I was going to donate... but it didn't go anywhere!  Too late now, I spent it on something useful instead! ( kitty litter!)     lol!



How many cats do you have that you need to buy 100 bucks in cat litter for? Haha


----------



## Jaemie (Jul 26, 2012)

unpopular said:


> Unlike Rockwell, I offer good advice and sound opinions. Plus I don't believe in aliens.



Holy christ, you posted a third party image! Don't get banned!


----------



## slackercruster (Jul 26, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> He is very biased! He has some good reviews / articles... but some seem to be made up on the spot. He even indicates in his "about" (or somewhere) that it is not totally factual. His photography is sub-par, and yet he tries to come off as an expert on everything... and I hate the PLEASE DONATE TO MY STARVING CHILDREN BS! He is very good at marketing is website.. which is full of not so great or accurate content.
> 
> There should be a list of guidelines for Noobs:
> 
> ...




I think his photography is OK. He is not a genius tog, so what. Genius togs don't do gear review sites. None of us are genius togs either. 

Reviews of his site should be limited to what he is known for...reviews and opinions. Now, with opinions he has some fans and some haters. And yes, he has that 'know it all' reputation. 

I'm not sure what you mean about made up on the spot? Which reviews are those?

 Have you found many of his reviews to be way off base?  He seems to be on target from my limited knowledge about items I've looked up on his site. And he saved me some $$ as well.

Generally, I like Photozone, but also like Rockwell reviews if PZ is lacking.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jul 26, 2012)

slackercruster said:
			
		

> Have you found many of his reviews to be way off base?.



Yes.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 26, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just two.. and that is ENOUGH!  lol!


----------



## slackercruster (Jul 26, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> > cgipson1 said:
> ...




Nah, 1 or 2, we all make mistakes...even Photozone. 

You should write him to correct his errors in any case.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 26, 2012)

slackercruster said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > o hey tyler said:
> ...



Uhhh.. I am confused!!! I was responding to Tyler! We were talking about *KITTY LITTER!*  lol! 

(Is there some correlation between Ken Rockwell and Kitty Litter???)    (I REALLY hope someone runs with this.. and says what I am thinking!!!)  ROTFLMAO!


----------



## Trever1t (Jul 26, 2012)

Donate to KR? NO. And while I can respect him for taking money from fools I will not give him the pleasure of laughing all the way to the bank with my money.


----------



## Designer (Jul 26, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> He is very biased! He has some good reviews / articles... but some seem to be made up on the spot. He even indicates in his "about" (or somewhere) that it is not totally factual.



While doing my own due dilligence, I have read his reviews and as many as I can find on other websites as well.  I am not likely to consider one review enough to give me a clear picture of something because I am aware that people have biases.  

Personally, I don't mind someone asking for money if they feel that they might have earned it.  If KR thinks his website is worth a bit of money to the average reader, then he should ask for it.  Then it is up to us to decide if we think it is worth something.  

How do we know that KR "believes in aliens"?  I have not read that anywhere on his site.


----------



## table1349 (Jul 26, 2012)

slackercruster said:


> I think his photography is OK. He is not a genius tog, so what. Genius togs don't do gear review sites. None of us are genius togs either.
> 
> Reviews of his site should be limited to what he is known for...reviews and opinions. Now, with opinions he has some fans and some haters. And yes, he has that 'know it all' reputation.
> 
> ...




When did Rockwell like get into like clothing dude??


*tog* 

 (t
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





g, tôg) _Informal__n.
_*1. **togs* Clothes: _gardening togs._
*2. *A coat or cloak.

_tr.v._ *togged*, *tog·ging*, *togs*To dress or clothe: _togged herself in ski pants._

[Short for obsolete togeman, from obsolete French togue, _cloak_, from Latin toga, _garment_; see *toga*.]
The American Heritage® Dictionary of the English Language, Fourth Edition copyright ©2000 by Houghton Mifflin Company. Updated in 2009. Published by Houghton Mifflin Company. All rights reserved.
*togs* [t&#594;gz]_pl n_ _Informal_*1.* (Clothing & Fashion) clothes
*2.* (Clothing & Fashion) _Austral, NZ, and Irish_ a swimming costume[from tog[SUP]1[/SUP]]





Genius Togs. Can be found here.


----------



## Alex_B (Jul 26, 2012)

unpopular said:


> Unlike Rockwell, I offer good advice and sound opinions. Plus I don't believe in aliens.



Link does not work .. tried to donate some 100 EUR. Oh well ...


----------



## table1349 (Jul 26, 2012)

unpopular said:


> Unlike Rockwell, I offer good advice and sound opinions. Plus I don't believe in aliens.




Maybe so, but Kenny does know how to create a working link on his site.


----------



## table1349 (Jul 26, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> slackercruster said:
> 
> 
> > cgipson1 said:
> ...




Dude,  like I blame the "Togs"  man.  It is like bitchen hard to get good togs these days that like won't like mess with you brain dude.


----------



## aavivi (Jul 26, 2012)

I just can't stand the fact Ren Kockwell is making money off of his stupid site.  It's old and outdated.  Every couple of weeks he goes off on a bender.  One bender on how ****ty Nikon is (and how he isn't paid by them). Next is a bender on how stuff is made in China,  one time he started complaining about the space program!?!  I also think he's not that great of a photographer, his shots look over saturated...

Oh well...

Sent from my stone tablet using semaphores


----------



## TheFantasticG (Jul 26, 2012)

Designer said:
			
		

> How do we know that KR "believes in aliens"?  I have not read that anywhere on his site.



Now, most people do believe in Aliens in some degree... For example:

1) Does he believe aliens from another planet are visiting Earth?
2) Does he believe that alien life exists somewhere in the cosmos on another planet but not visiting Earth?
3) Does he believe aliens are not aliens but ultra terrestrials that live in a Hollow Earth?
3.5) Does he believe aliens are not aliens but ultra-terrestrials that live in deep cave systems under our feet?
4) Does he believe in aliens are trans-dimensional beings?

Personally, I believe #2 myself, but one cannot rule out any of them as possible no matter how small that possibility is.


----------



## table1349 (Jul 26, 2012)

TheFantasticG said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep. Especially Joe Arpaio. For Joe they are not even from another planet.


----------



## SamSpade1941 (Jul 26, 2012)

I have only found two things that I can say I agree with Ken Rockwell on without reservation on.  The Nikon F2 is the greatest manual 35mm cameral that has ever or will ever be produced in the history of man, and it will most like outlast everything else that has ever been produced. 

On most other things I find him to be a horrible shill .. He does on occasion have some good reviews and he did same me some money back when I decided to go digital because I was going to buy a D1X when I read his D40 review. All else aside I really don't pay much attention to the man, but even a broken clock is right twice a day. Give the man his due when he has it coming. 

I will not donate to him though I am financially unable I have too many other concerns for that sort of thing that require my meager finances.


----------



## Ernicus (Jul 27, 2012)

I have not read the whole thread.  

I don't know if his reviews are way off or not.  However, what I find useful for me about his site is the compatibility information with older lenses and other usefulness in reading about the lenses themselves, not so much in performance but the info about them.

What I have gathered from using the site is not enough for me to warrant donating, however I do find it useful.


----------



## SamSpade1941 (Jul 28, 2012)

In short Ken Rockwell is to photography what nut n fancy is to the firearms world. people people read/watch their content and then rail about both of them while doing it.... I find it ironic.. really.


----------



## skieur (Jul 31, 2012)

skieur


----------



## snowbear (Jul 31, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> How many cats do you have that you need to buy 100 bucks in cat litter for? Haha


Just one VERY BIG one!


----------



## snowbear (Jul 31, 2012)

I tried to sent him a new fan (PhotoGuy) - does that count?


----------



## Derrel (Jul 31, 2012)

I've never donated anything to Ken. He's okay. He has some funny articles, and I think he's a pretty good source of information and reviews about many older, out of production Nikkor lenses. I trust his opinions FAR MORE than the e-pinions found on some of the web's smaller camera testing type sites, where techno-dweebs shoot brick walls and test charts over a four hour period and then tell you how good a lens is--in the lab, but not in the field. He knocks the Nikon D800...maybe that's why cgipson1 hates him? lol.

As slackercruster mentioned...Ken's point of view on several things seems to coincide with my own experience on said items. I dunno...I think Ken's having a lot of fun on his site...he doesn't wear his undies in a bunch...he loves the craft...I do too...I don't quite see why so many people bash him so fervently...he seems ar'ight to me.


----------



## snowbear (Jul 31, 2012)

In all fairness, I agree with Derrel - I think he knows what works for his type of photography.  He is entertaining to read, and does provide some valid information; you just have to check other sources and learn when he is being serious.  I will consult his reviews, but certainly do not take anything he says as gospel.

To the original question: no, I have not donated, and don't intend to.  There are other sites I would support, first.


----------

